# Craftsman 101.07301



## pgmrdan (Sep 28, 2015)

I bought a project Saturday and I hope when I've finished with it I have a lathe and not a boat anchor.

Someone on another website suggested I check out this site and this forum for the help I'm going to need in getting it back in shape.

So I'll say hello and help!

Maybe I should wait until I finish with this project before I start planning more projects but I really like old, smaller machinery and think I'd like finding and fixing up some stuff.  Looks like some of you do that here.  This website should be a good resource for me.

Thanks,
Dan


----------



## T Bredehoft (Sep 28, 2015)

Sounds like you've got a good start. Post some pictures and let us know how  you're getting along. Planning projects is good. At the very least it gives you incentive to get your lathe in working order.


----------



## ch2co (Sep 28, 2015)

Well Dan, welcome to the best machine and amateur machinist site that I know of.  A massive amount of friendly experience and brain power, both professional and amateur reside here (on the site, not at my end of things).  What exactly are you working on, huh?, huh?.  Show us some pictures and let us know what you are doing what you're planning  and how its going !  Again, welcome aboard.

Chuck the grumpy old guy


----------



## brino (Sep 28, 2015)

Welcome aboard Dan!

Yes please do post some pictures, and any questions you have, parts you need, etc.
The folks here are the best!

-brino


----------



## buddy3223 (Sep 29, 2015)

Welcome  Dan:

You will find some great information on this site, you just have to search.  The members of this site are very helpful and a great source for solutions to any problem you might encounter.


----------

